# Corel Draw 12



## bestofbest (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe this is not right place for requests but i posted here because didnt know where to.I need Corel 12 if anybody will give me would appreciated.So i am waiting for your reply ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.amazon.com/CorelDraw-Graphics-Suite-OLD-VERSION/dp/B00014TCTA* - new $595, used $215

Free trial: *http://www.soft32.com/download_81722.html*


----------

